# Crusader Kings 2 Succession game



## captainmission (Sep 1, 2013)

Sign up below for a CK2 succession game. The idea is one player starts a game and provides a write up of their campaign below. On death of their ruler the save file is passed on to the next player to take over as their successor.

We've started as a Catholic leader from a 1066 start so it should work regardless of what dlcs people have.

So far we have @Epona as my successor and @Buddy Bradley after that. With 400 years of history to play with we have room for plenty more.


----------



## captainmission (Sep 1, 2013)

We start in Southern Italy as the Duke of Apulia, a 9 county holding. Through the Character creator I've renamed myself duke mission of house urban (complete with a dancing jesus bear as a coat of arms). Although our vassals are Norman, it seems fitting to make myself part of the Latin culture group as my ambition is to recreate the western roman empire. 

But we have a few upstarts claiming my rightful title. To the North a bunch of barbarians calling themselves the Holy Roman Empire and blocking expansion to the north of Italy. To powerful to face when united, but a succession war (perhaps aided my an assassin's knife) might give a quick opportunity for a land grab.

To the East we have Byzantines, swanning around calling themselves Romans. They'll soon see who the true successor to Rome is. However considering they have an army 10 times the size of mine and Sicily is part of their de jure empire not too soon. My Chancellor might need show what good natured people we are in the mean time.

And sitting in Roma, my rightful capital, the his holy father the pope. I'm sure god would agree Roma belongs me(or at least he will when i put my anti-pope on the throne).


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in, 3rd in line sounds good to me. A lot of my games don't make it that far!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 2, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I'm in, 3rd in line sounds good to me. A lot of my games don't make it that far!


Cool - DM me your email address some time before we get that far.


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm in!

Edit:  Oops, got overexcited and posted before fully reading the opening post - going 2nd is cool with me


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 22, 2013)

What's occurring?


----------



## captainmission (Oct 24, 2013)

sorry not had a chance to do this. someone else want to start?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 25, 2013)

Epona.


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Epona.



I'll get on it over the weekend, will stick with the Duke of Apulia suggestion - completely vanilla game, 1066 start, unless anyone objects 

Stigmata going after me (I'll need your e-mail address) and Buddy Bradley after that.  Anyone else want in? captainmission, do you still want to be included in the rota, if you have time to play at any point?  We can always slip you in to the rota if you find you have a few hours on your hands!


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 12, 2013)

Come on guys


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2013)

I already spoke to Stigmata via PM but just to clarify - there is a big patch due on Monday so I am waiting to see if the game I started is OK with the new patch before I continue.  I have started a game and am enthusiastic about continuing, but as the last patch broke my single player game in many many ways, I am holding off continuing until Monday when the game should update.  If the game I started is broken I will have to restart, although I'd rather not have to do that.  Expect an update sometime next week.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd be up for this, but there's another patch coming shortly.


----------



## Epona (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm out for the time being.  Sorry folks.  I struggled with the last big patch (where levies from vassals were massively nerfed) and found it difficult to adjust my gameplay enough to step up to the mark, then got sucked into ESO beta testing and just couldn't concentrate on CK2 for the moment.  My apologies.  I will be back at some point as I rarely leave old favourites unplayed for too long, but I'm just not feeling the love (as it were) right at this moment, so better step out of the queue for now.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 19, 2014)

Everyone else is out too by the looks of things


----------

